# billfish meat



## phil c (Jan 19, 2008)

Reading the posts about the blues coming in to OB it makes me wonder, What happens to the meat off the billfish weighed? I don't have a problem with fish being killed for the tournament But is the meat used?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Do a search on here. It's discussed a couple time a year after these tournaments.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes. It's donated either to food banks or animal shelters (big cats, etc) depending on the tournament.


----------



## phil c (Jan 19, 2008)

thanks


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

how is it to eat? Sword is fairly good. How is Marlin?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

It's pretty good. The rest of the planet eats it, just not us.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Marlin isn't bad... I'd eat it before a nasty ass red snapper any day.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

NoMoSurf said:


> how is it to eat? Sword is fairly good. How is Marlin?


Fairly good???!!!! I prefer a nice piece of sword fish to yellow fin. 45 seconds on each side and sliced thin. Just like tuna. The fat makes it so tender and delicious.


----------



## phil c (Jan 19, 2008)

Ive eaten Blue Marlin in Mexico, Its very good, I like it more than Tuna or Sword.


----------

